# Highest Shinobi chakra reserves



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 12, 2016)

Rank your top 10 Shinobi in order of who you think has the most chakra. 

Exclude Bijuu chakra of course. Discuss.


----------



## Matty (Mar 12, 2016)

Naruto is the GOAT. Kisame is up there after every jinchuuriki


----------



## Bonly (Mar 12, 2016)

If you're excluding Bijuu chakra then Imma not include characters with the Sage's chakra. In that case I'd say: 

Hashi
Madara
Obito
Nagato
A
Sandaime Raikage
Kisame
Sakura
Tsunade
EMS Sasuke


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 12, 2016)

1. Hagoromo 
2. Naruto
3. Sasuke 
4. Hashirama 
5. Kisame 
6. Raikages
7. Nagato 
8. Madara
9. Obito 
10. Killer Bee


----------



## fyhb (Mar 13, 2016)

Leaving the Otsotsuki's out because obviously they are a completely different League.

1.Hashirama
2.Madara
3. Third Raikage
4. Fourth Raikage
5. Kin/Gin
6.Tobirama
7.Kisame
8.Sasuke
9.Tsunade
10. Jiraya/Minato


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 13, 2016)

Tobirama is nowhere near Bijuu chakra quantity . Else he would be stronger than his older brother .


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 13, 2016)

Excluding Jinchuuriki's&pseudo Jinchuurikis (Kin&Gin etc)

Hashirama
Madara
Tobirama
Sasuke
Sandaime Raikage
Ay
Kisame
Nagato
Obito
Kakashi




hbcaptain said:


> Tobirama is nowhere near Bijuu chakra quantity . Else he would be stronger than his older brother .



Why? Everyone in their era was used fighting for a whole day on regular basis, I would think that it was a common occurrence, especially with Tobirama being the second strongest Senju.

Also chakra =/= power.


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 13, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> Excluding Jinchuuriki's&pseudo Jinchuurikis (Kin&Gin etc)
> Why? Everyone in their era was used fighting for a whole day on regular basis, I would think that it was a common occurrence, especially with Tobirama being the second strongest Senju.
> 
> Also chakra =/= power.


It's not an argument so basically all the Uchihas are Bijuu chakra level . All alliance fodders are also Bijuu chakra level ??
So no , Idon't think so .
Tobirama is the second strongest not because he has a lot of chakra but because of his speed , intelligence and Jutsu , he was never known for his stamina unlike his big brother .
If Tobirama was jsut a little close to Hashirama in chakra he would stomp him and he will be the stongest Senju .


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 13, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> It's not an argument so basically all the Uchihas are Bijuu chakra level . All alliance fodders are also Bijuu chakra level ??
> So no , Idon't think so .
> Tobirama is the second strongest not because he has a lot of chakra but because of his speed , intelligence and Jutsu , he was never known for his stamina unlike his big brother .
> If Tobirama was jsut a little close to Hashirama in chakra he would stomp him and he will be the stongest Senju .



No, they were boosted by Kurama's chakra during War Arc, otherwise they would be dead.
And also it was only one day, while Tobirama&Hashirama fought every day for several years.

BIG DIFFERENCE.

_____

His intelligence? He got outwitted by Hashirama several times, lol.
One I can recall right now is when he thought he can fight against ET's control, but Hashirama realized right away that the ET is boosted by Senju DNA and so he can't fight against its control and called Tobirama dumb.

And no, chakra =/= power.
Naruto had more chakra than Kakashi in the beginning, but since he couldn't control it, he was dozen tiers under him.
And just him having natural Senju DNA&years of fighting experience puts him at at least around lower-tier bijuu chakra level.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2016)

1- Kaguya obviously.
2- Hagoromo 
3- JJ, SM, Rinnegan, Hashirama's cells, Izuna's eyes, Shinu Tree, Kabuto's modifications Asspulldara
4- Narudo
5- Sasuke
6- JJ Obito

I am not sure how much Momoshiki, Kinshiki, Toneri, Hamaru, Asura, and Indra have
but they are probably up there in the top 10.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 13, 2016)

- Kaguya with all her chakra
- Hago with Juubi
- Hago and his brother 
- Kaguya - without all her chakra
- Juubi jin - They are housing part of Kaguya's chakra
- Nardo - Do we even need to talk about this
- Momoshiki - 
- Kinshiki -
- Toneri - He has chakra large enough to create a sword made from chakra that is larger than the moon
- Hashirama -
- Madara - 
- Sauce -
- The rest -


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> Excluding Jinchuuriki's&pseudo Jinchuurikis (Kin&Gin etc)
> 
> Hashirama
> Madara
> ...



The fuck is this? 

Where has Tobirama EVER hyped for his chakra? Let alone be more than the 3rd Raikage who
fought for freaking 3 days!


----------



## fyhb (Mar 13, 2016)

I really think that Kaguya and Hagoromo, Hamura and any other Otsutsuki should be left out,they are not even human beings some if them at least. 

Well not all Uchiha had Immense or even Great Chacra Pools same goes for the Senju, but most certainly most Uchiha and Senju have above the Average Chakra of most Fodder Chunnin and Jounin. 

And Tobirama being the second strongest Senju and had fought numerous times for a whole day and even more with other people with similar reserves mean he has quite considerable amount of Chakra, slightly if not much more than Minato.

Although I doubt he had as much or more than Third Raikage,but we should consider that the Raikage uses les Chakra taxing Techs which can be the reason why he could fight for 3 days nonstop.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 13, 2016)

1. hagoromo
2. hashirama
3. madara/sasuke
4. madara/sasuke
5. 3rd raikage
6. kisame
7. nagato
8. Ei
9. obito
10. naruto


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 13, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> No, they were boosted by Kurama's chakra during War Arc, otherwise they would be dead.
> And also it was only one day, while Tobirama&Hashirama fought every day for several years.
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE.


No , i am talking about the first day of battle .
And also you are ignoring the fact that even the Uchiha fodders fought one day so....
 _____



> His intelligence? He got outwitted by Hashirama several times, lol.
> One I can recall right now is when he thought he can fight against ET's control, but Hashirama realized right away that the ET is boosted by Senju DNA and so he can't fight against its control and called Tobirama dumb.


No you're mixing a lot of concepts here , Hashirama is a good leader but he is an idiot , according to Tobirama no one is more dumb than his brother .



> And no, chakra =/= power.
> Naruto had more chakra than Kakashi in the beginning, but since he couldn't control it, he was dozen tiers under him.
> And just him having natural Senju DNA&years of fighting experience puts him at at least around lower-tier bijuu chakra level.


Hashirama is 90% strong because of his chakra and overwhelming power not his Jutsu , let Tobirama use just 1/10 of Hashirama's chakra and he beats him , he can FTG all his Mokuton monsters low diff , and outsmart him in every exchnage .

And no Bijuu form 1 to 8 are all nearly the same , only Kurama is really stronger . 
Tobirama's chakra is lower than the likes of Kin/Gin (tens of times lower than a normal Bijuu) . *But even so , he still has an overwhelming chakra quantity compared to fodders .*


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 13, 2016)

Hussain said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Where has Tobirama EVER hyped for his chakra? Let alone be more than the 3rd Raikage who
> fought for freaking 3 days!


He was never hyped directly, but just the background gives us glimpse that he had a great stamina.
He was direct Senju clan member, fought several years on daily basis in battles that took the whole day, also when he released chakra after being summoned by ET, he made Sasuke scared af.

There's just no reason why would Raikage have randomly larger chakra than someone who was literally born as a brother of the shinobi god.



hbcaptain said:


> No , i am talking about the first day of battle .
> And also you are ignoring the fact that even the Uchiha fodders fought one day so....


Well they are fodders, so Kishimoto wouldn't think about them for more than 1 second..




> No you're mixing a lot of concepts here , Hashirama is a good leader but he is an idiot , according to Tobirama no one is more dumb than his brother .


Well Tobirama is arrogant, so obviously he would think that.
But Hashirama was portrayed to have similar character like Naruto, and as we know, Naruto's battle tactics are great, so I don't think Hashirama would really lack intellectual side in battle against Tobirama.
They are even, but Tobirama just doesn't like all that peace&love bullshit that Hashirama constantly talked about, he's just more serious.



> Hashirama is 90% strong because of his chakra and overwhelming power not his Jutsu , let Tobirama use just 1/10 of Hashirama's chakra and he beats him , he can FTG all his Mokuton monsters low diff , and outsmart him in every exchnage .


Or just nerf Hashirama to Tobirama's chakra, and he won't be able to use larger wooden constructs and probably lose as well..
It's just that all his techniques he showed can be used only with great chakra capacity.



> And no Bijuu form 1 to 8 are all nearly the same , only Kurama is really stronger .
> Tobirama's chakra is lower than the likes of Kin/Gin (tens of times lower than a normal Bijuu) . *But even so , he still has an overwhelming chakra quantity compared to fodders .*



Agree.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 13, 2016)

> Hashirama is 90% strong because of his chakra and overwhelming power not his Jutsu , let Tobirama use just 1/10 of Hashirama's chakra and he beats him , he can FTG all his Mokuton monsters low diff , and outsmart him in every exchnage .


Please 

Excluding Rikudou chakra and Jin

Hashirama
Madara
Nagato
Kisame
Raikages
Naruto
Tobirama
Killer Bee 

Why people put EMS Sasuke in top 10? .-.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 13, 2016)

About Kin and Gin,I doubt on their own 1 of them to have more Chakra than Tobirama but with Kyubi Chakra added they most certainly has more than him! Because if they alone has as much as him,when you add Kyubi Chakra they beat him in Chakra Pool by quite a lot!


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 13, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> He was never hyped directly, but just the background gives us glimpse that he had a great stamina.


No he did , it's not an argument . 



> He was direct Senju clan member, fought several years on daily basis in battles that took the whole day, also when he released chakra after being summoned by ET, he made Sasuke scared af.


Well , Tsunade is a direct Senju/Uzumaki , yet her base chakra reserve isn't high enough to learn Senjutsu in Shikkotsurin forest .



> There's just no reason why would Raikage have randomly larger chakra than someone who was literally born as a brother of the shinobi god.


Look at what Hagoromo said to Naruto about inhertance . it's not enough .


> Well Tobirama is arrogant, so obviously he would think that.
> But Hashirama was portrayed to have similar character like Naruto, and as we know, Naruto's battle tactics are great, so I don't think Hashirama would really lack intellectual side in battle against Tobirama.


Hashirama isn't strangely intelligent like Naruto , at most he is just normal , no way he is among smart and intellectual people , Just look at Shokai Kage meating .




> Or just nerf Hashirama to Tobirama's chakra, and he won't be able to use larger wooden constructs and probably lose as well..
> It's just that all his techniques he showed can be used only with great chakra capacity.


He will be able to neg diff the constructions using FTG . So his brother doesn't stand a chance .

In the other way , Hashirama with Tobirama's chakra will be only at Gurguru's level or at least the same tier at him , basically Tobirama shit on him .


----------



## Matty (Mar 13, 2016)

How tf is naruto so low on most peoples lists? He's the GOAT. Not much question , him hashi and Kisame were chairs beasts and its was obvious they are the top three. Other jinchuuriki all make up that top 10 too


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 13, 2016)

Base Naruto is out of chakra after only 2 FRS , he is nowhere near Bijuu chakra level .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2016)

Matty said:


> How tf is naruto so low on most peoples lists? He's the GOAT. Not much question , him hashi and Kisame were chairs beasts and its was obvious they are the top three. Other jinchuuriki all make up that top 10 too



Read the opening post.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Read the opening post.



Base Narudo gave his kid enough chakra to make the huge rassengan. It was powerful enough
to send Momoshiki to the outer-space.


----------



## Matty (Mar 13, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Read the opening post.



I get that but Uzumakis are chakra beasts in general. Naruto was shown having good enough chairs to make tons of clones pretty easily without having the kyuubis chakra helping. 

Even without kyuubi chakra all that does is outbhin below Kisame. He's still top 3 easy


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 13, 2016)

Not counting the JJ's or Bijuu chakra or Kaguya family, I'd say it goes something like this: 
1. Naruto/Sasuke
2. Sasuke/Naruto
3. Hashirama 
4. Madara 
5. Sandaime Raikage
6. Yondaime Raikage
7. Kisame
8. Nagato 
9. Obito 
10. Tobirama/Minato


----------



## fyhb (Mar 13, 2016)

Naruto own Chakra reserves are impressive but not so much compared to most Top Shinobi like Hashirama,Madara,Tobirama,Kisame,Third Raikage or Fourth Raikage.

Naruto as most Jinchuuriki have pretty big Chakra Reserves but most of their Chakra and Strength is that of their Bijuu,without Kurama Naruto is slightly above Minato and Jiraya. That's why Jinchuuriki are out of the lists,we are talking about Human Shinobi with their own Chakra Pools.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2016)

What makes you think Tobirama has bigger chakra reserves than Naruto?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 13, 2016)

I put them at the top of the list because of the Six Paths chakra. If it wasn't for that, they'd be lower on the list. Hashi would be number 1 instead.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 13, 2016)

Well Naruto needed constant healing to recover ,while Tobirama has fought for whole day and more and had still.Strength and Stamina to continue,and he fought Izuna and all kind of Uchihas but still.most were Fodder.

Naruto had 4 times Kakashi Part II Chakra and Kakashi has Average or Slightly above that Chakra . But still I have never said in hard stone and fact that Tobirama has more Chakra than Naruto.

Naruto Own Chakra feats are quite inconsistent,considering he can make 1000 Clones but couldn't make more than 2-3 FRS even in SM,well KCM and above are another story.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Otsutsuki do not count because they're not shinobi, this is about the non-god tier and non-Jinchuriki shinobi with the highest chakra reserves. 
1. Hashirama 
2. Third Raikage
3. A
4. Kisame
5. Nagato
6. Orochimaru
7. Tsunade
8. Minato
9. Tobirama 
10. Gaara


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 13, 2016)

Hussain said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Where has Tobirama EVER hyped for his chakra? Let alone be more than the 3rd Raikage who
> fought for freaking 3 days!



Teleported 2 Kurama Avatars without any difficulty.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 13, 2016)

StarWanderer said:


> Teleported 2 Kurama Avatars without any difficulty.



Not to mention he fought for a full 24 hours against the Uchiha Clan (MS Madara and Izuna included) alongside his brother and when his chakra was released it cracked the whole room and amazed Minato, Hiruzen, and scared Orochimaru and company.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 13, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Not to mention he fought for a full 24 hours against the Uchiha Clan (MS Madara and Izuna included) alongside his brother and when his chakra was released it cracked the whole room and amazed Minato, Hiruzen, and scared Orochimaru and company.



That was Hashirama's chakra...


----------



## Matty (Mar 13, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> The Otsutsuki do not count because they're not shinobi, this is about the non-god tier and non-Jinchuriki shinobi with the highest chakra reserves.
> 1. Hashirama
> 2. Third Raikage
> 3. A
> ...



Did you exclude Nardo or are you saying he's not on the list without kyuubi


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 13, 2016)

StarWanderer said:


> That was Hashirama's chakra...



Tobirama did it first, and then Hashirama did it remember?


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 13, 2016)

Matty said:


> Did you exclude Nardo or are you saying he's not on the list without kyuubi



I'm saying Naruto doesn't make the list because the way Naruto's seal works makes it hard to determine what Naruto is capable of doing on his own. The seal allows for Naruto and Kurama's chakra to passively mix over time allowing Naruto to almost constantly use small portions of Kurama's chakra. Naruto's chakra reserves were boosted by Kurama's since Kurama was sealed in him (since birth), had it not been for Kurama Naruto would not have been able to make his hundreds of clones easily. Therefore, I didn't put him on the list because we don't know how high his reserves would have been on their own without Kurama.


----------



## Matty (Mar 13, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I'm saying Naruto doesn't make the list because the way Naruto's seal works makes it hard to determine what Naruto is capable of doing on his own. The seal allows for Naruto and Kurama's chakra to passively mix over time allowing Naruto to almost constantly use small portions of Kurama's chakra. Naruto's chakra reserves were boosted by Kurama's since Kurama was sealed in him (since birth), had it not been for Kurama Naruto would not have been able to make his hundreds of clones easily. Therefore, I didn't put him on the list because we don't know how high his reserves would have been on their own without Kurama.



Understandable but we saw with Nagato  that Uzumakis are chairs beasts. Arguably, next to Senju, the best clan for chakra reserves. I'd be willing to bet that without him he is still top teb


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 14, 2016)

1. Hashirama 
2. Madara
3.Third Raikage
4. kisame
5. nagato
6. A
7. Tobirama
8. Izuna
9. Kabuto 
10. Minato


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 14, 2016)

If I didn't have Naruto and Sasuke on my list, I'd put Gaara on it. Dude seemed to have a shit ton of chakra.


----------



## Zef (Mar 14, 2016)

Sasuke fought for like three days straight in the final arc. From   Kabuto, to the Juubi, to Obito, to Madara, to Kaguya, and finally Naruto. 
Yet he at the bottom of these lists, or not there at all.


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke fought for like three days straight in the final arc. From   Kabuto, to the Juubi, to Obito, to Madara, to Kaguya, and finally Naruto.
> Yet he at the bottom of these lists, or not there at all.



That's because many people actually consider Sasuke's role in the Kabuto fight a ,,non-fighting" one. 

But yea, he surely should sit at top 4/5 as he's a direct Indra descendant.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 14, 2016)

Matty said:


> Understandable but we saw with Nagato  that Uzumakis are chairs beasts. Arguably, next to Senju, the best clan for chakra reserves. I'd be willing to bet that without him he is still top teb



While I agree that they'd be high. It's the fact that a non-Jinchuriki Naruto's chakra reserves are unknown while everyone else in my list has actual feats and portrayal.


----------

